

UE Tribunal upholds €1.06bln fine on Intel for abuse of dominant position [pdf] - Ecio78
http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2014-06/cp140082en.pdf

======
higherpurpose
Good. It's well deserved. If anything, they should be looking into Intel's
_deep_ subsidies for Atom, to make it reach price-parity with ARM chip
competition, to the point where it's causing them losses of $1 billion every
quarter.

That's not how a "normal" business usually operates. Imagine if Apple started
subsidizing its high-end iPhones by $450, selling them at $200, unlocked, to
eliminate most competition (since you could buy a $650 phone for $200), simply
because they could do that with their cash reserves. Yet this is exactly what
Intel is doing right now.

[http://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/intel-
lose-1b...](http://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/intel-lose-1bn-
quarter-mobile-year-2014-04/)

